# Whadda ya think"



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm planning on buying a Prius. I have $9,000 saved. I plan to have about ~$12,000. I keep an eye on what is out there. With $12,000 cash in hand what do you think I should be looking at after the first of the year?

What you guys think of this one here?
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/190256188528135/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> With $12,000 cash in hand what do you think I should be looking at after the first of the year?


A lengthy vacation in the Caribbean Islands.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I find this:
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...=false&filtersModified=true#listing=221501528

...a much better Deal.
Something I'm missing?

much lower miles, etc.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> I find this:
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...=false&filtersModified=true#listing=221501528
> 
> ...a much better Deal.
> ...


I like that one. Might go take a look. I especially like the leatherette seats. So many of the ones for sale have cloth.
Are you looking?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, if it all fails it's at least a Toyota. Just make sure you get it checked out by a Hybrid qualified mechanic before you buy.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> I like that one. Might go take a look. I especially like the leatherette seats. So many of the ones for sale have cloth.
> Are you looking?


No, I am looking for a better price on this one here:
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...=false&filtersModified=true#listing=223409166

But, honestly, that Prius I recommended is a year older, but has half the Miles on it. And looks clean inside and out.
Worth a look.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> I find this:
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...=false&filtersModified=true#listing=221501528
> 
> ...a much better Deal.
> ...


Just did a VIN search. It is under recall as of 10/2018. Something with the electrical system. No remedy available. Not sure where they are at with it.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> Just did a VIN search. It is under recall as of 10/2018. Something with the electrical system. No remedy available. Not sure where they are at with it.


Just call the Owner if it has been fixed or not. Did you run a CarFax?


----------

